#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Hyderabad 2012 Admission, Cutoff, placements, Fee, Rank, Facilities, Hostels

## Era Gill

Hi Faadoosss,

 This is era  from IIT Hyderabad and I am here to answer your queries regarding IIT admissions for 2012-2016 batch.
 This is a discussion thread in which you can clear all your doubts regarding IIT Hyderabad.
Here is some Information about college.

*About IIT Hyderabad  :*

IIT Hyderabad is part of history in the making. We, the faculty, students and staff are creating a new institute, an institute, which in due course of time will make an indelible mark in education and research. Though we are young, we have a great vision, agility, commitment and energy to create an innovative education and research environment that will be the envy of all. Through our deeds we shall be the catalysts for change in our local environs as well as the rest of India and the world. In a very short time, just about a year, IIT Hyderabad has made significant strides.*IIT Hyderabad admitted the first batch of 111 B.Tech. students, and started functioning on August 20, 2008*. Three departments, CSE, EE & ME were initiated. The first year had its highs and lows but was an exciting period that will be etched in the minds of the pioneer batch.In January 2009, IIT Hyderabad admitted 11 PhD students.On February, 27, 2009, the foundation stone of IIT Hyderabad was laid by Smt. Sonia Gandhi, Hon'ble Chairperson of UPA.For the 2009-10 academic year, IITH will be admitting 120 B.Tech. students, 35 M.Tech. students and 10-15 Ph.D. students.
*Affiliated University:* Autonomous University

*Mode Of Admission in IIT Hyderabad :** The Joint Entrance Examination (JEE)* is a common admission test for candidates seeking admission to the B.Tech programme.

*Ranking:* N/A

*Fee in IIT Hyderabad:
**
The following fees are payable on admission for Semester-I:
*
Tuition fee
Rs.62,500 (Initial deposit of Rs.25,000/- for accepting offer of admission will be adjusted against the tuition fee.)

Caution Deposit
Rs. 10,000 (One time payment. Refundable at the end of the programme)

Admission Fee
Rs. 5,000 (One time payment, non-refundable)

Deposit for Text books
Rs. 1,500 (Per Semester for first three semesters, refundable at the end of the programme)

Hostel Fee, Water & Electric Charges
Rs. 10,400per semester (For Boys on sharing basis)Rs. 10,625 per semster(For Girls on single occupancy)(    Water & Electric Charges to be adjusted against actuals)

Mess Charges
Rs. 12,000 for semester I (to be adjusted against actuals )




At the time of admission, the student has to pay/bring the following:
 For tuition fee, admission fee, deposits, and hostel fee etc: Demand Draft in favour of "*IIIT, Hyderabad*"  Payable at Hyderabad.For Boys          *Rs. 64,400
*For Girls          *Rs. 64,625* For Mess charges, student should bring a demand draft of Rs. 12,000/- in favour of "*IIIT Students Mess Account*" payable at Hyderabad.Fee payable at the beginning of 2nd Semester would be for Boys Rs.* 74,400* , for Girls Rs.*74,625* plus <Rs.  to be updated> for mess charges (tentatively).
*Branches & intakes in IIT Hyderabad:
*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil Engineering (2012)Engineering Science (2012)
*Cutoff in IIT Hyderabad:
*
Opening Rank: AIR 31
 Closing Rank:  AIR 3675
 Branch wise & category wise data available

*Placements  2011-12 : * 
Total Offers Made in IITH Placements 2011-12 :         135 OffersTotal Eligible Students for IITH Placements 2011-12 :  130 StudentsTotal Number of Students Placed in IITH Placements 2011-12 :  115 OffersHighest Salary Offered at IITH Placements :                35 Lakhs Per AnnumAverage  Salary at IITH Placements :                          6 to 7 Lakhs Per Annum
*Campus Facilities:* Currently, the Institute is located in its temporary premises in the quiet residential campus of Ordnance Factory Medak (OFMK) at Yeddumailaram (Medak District, Andhra Pradesh), about 45 km from the heart of Hyderabad city.

The requisite infrastructure, namely hostels, classrooms, offices, recreation, sports and medical facilities, are all located within the OFMK Estate.The permanent campus will be located on the National Highway 9 at Kandi village (near Sangareddy town, in Medak District, Andhra Pradesh). The 218-hectare land is expected to become operational with its first set of buildings and structures by 2010; the third academic year onwards, students are expected to move to join the permanent campus.
*Hostel Facilities:*This part of life at IITH is filled with fun only - and a frisk of study (when exams are on). Two students share a single room, which has enough space for 2 beds, 2 study tables and chairs, and 2 Godrej almirahs. The Dining Hall is adjacent to the boys' hostel, which serves arguably the best food amongst all the IIT's. The hostels are brand new - renovated from the old buildings of the Ordnance Factory to the present state.

The boys' hostel has a TV room - used quite a lot, especially in the evenings. Students go crazy over football and cricket (especially IPL) matches, creating a stadium like environment with supporters of various teams. People are always on high-adrenaline here. A Table-Tennis room is also one of the most frenzied rooms of the hostel. Apart from this, there is also a game room where students usually are seen playing carrom, chess and other indoor games.. We also have a computer room...has 5 well configured computers which people can use for whatever the purpose. Then there is a reading room - it is the only place that actually has the study "ambience" - quiet, well lit environment. This is also the place where all the newspapers are also kept daily for student use. There is also " The lil' place" - a small store located in the Dining Hall where one can buy cold drinks, chips, and other snacks.There is also a stationery store beside the student activities coordinator (SAC) room. The SAC room is where students can go if they need to sort out any personal or other issues or just talking about any ideas for activities.
One also enjoys outdoor sports in a different barbaric manner...we play football, volleyball and cricket with vigor on a small field in front of the Dining Hall. It's great playing football at whatever the time( it is lit by some vapor lamps) at the field which we like to call - New Trafford.The girls' hostel also has a TV and a computer for use by the girls. There was a table tennis table available there this past year but due to not much usage, it was moved to the institute. There is a badminton net available outside the faculty guest house which can be used by the girls if they wanted to.

*Address**:* Indian Institute of Technology HyderabadOrdnance Factory Estate Yeddumailaram 502205
 Andhra Pradesh, INDIA




*QUERIES ARE WELCOME…………..*





  Similar Threads: NIE Mysore 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Facilities, Hostels IT-BHU Varanasi 2012 Admission, CutOff, Placements, Fee Structure, Ranking, Hostels ICFAI Hyderabad 2012 admission, Placements, CutOffs, Ranking, fees, hostels IIT Delhi 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements 2012, Facilities, Hostels, Ranking IIT Indore 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Facilities, Hostels

----------


## ChakradharBalu

Hi,


Could anyone let me know the information about the new IIT's? I have 


got 2255 rank in IITJEE.
According to the last year opening and closing ranks, I could expect a 


seat in IIT kharagpur/IIT Madras (Civil/AeroSpace) and core groups


(EEE/MECH/ECE) at new IIT hyd.
Could anyone please suggest me about the job prospects 


(Civil/AeroSpace) engineering and about the new IIT's. 


Please let me know the packages for each branch in Hyd IIT's. Shall I opt for IIT guwahati or IIT Hyderabad? Please let me know about the campus, infrastructure, placements and mainly about Faculty too.


Thanks & Regards,
Chakradhar.

----------


## Era Gill

> Hi,
> 
> 
> Could anyone let me know the information about the new IIT's? I have 
> 
> 
> got 2255 rank in IITJEE.
> According to the last year opening and closing ranks, I could expect a 
> 
> ...


hi chakradhar,
                        Go for core branches in new iits coz they are iit so definitely placements will be good and if u talk about civil and aerospace so these branches have less scope than core branches ok......................

----------

